# Mavo Theater Build



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I decided to post a thread that shows the progress of my build. This will allow me to continue to update as I progress. 

Currently I am insulating the room and getting ready for drywall. My intention is to double drywall the place with a R13 in walls and a R30 in the ceilings. This should be done by xmas. 

The room is 15x20 with a 94x52 screen (16:9). My projector (not choosen yet) will be 127" away in the soffett. The panasonic PT-AX100U seems to fit these numbers well. 

I have wired room with for 7.2. Speakers will be in wall but have yet to be bought. There are two false walls in front, 4 columns, and a center speaker location in front. A stage will be contructed after drywall.

The room has 6 different series for lighting which will be control by a lutron graf.. The main component cabinet will be a ERK 2725 built in to the left. I have yet to frame it in.

I think overall Im on top of the project but I still have a list of things to take care of before drywall.

I will keep you unpated


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you'll have a nice space there.

Love your signature by the way :rofl2:

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> Love your signature by the way


I'll second that!! That cracked me up....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Heis an update on my build.

Drywall has been hung and finished. Going to be primed tomarrow and ready for paint. Still need to get middle atlantic rack for components but PT is on its way. I can wait to trim it out and finish the projector area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Just thought Id give everyone an update. Here are some pics. Been going great. Theater is 80% comp0lete. Will add more pics


----------

